

How can hospitals stay relevant? - jrmattox1
http://axialexchange.com/blog/article/how-will-your-hospital-stay-relevant

======
Dracosphinx
I feel as though healthcare professionals should get themselves teams of
experienced programmers and work closely with them to create some sort of
mobile app.

